

Elon musk interviewed by wait but why - 666_howitzer
http://www.businessinsider.com/my-visit-with-elon-musk-at-spacex-2015-5?IR=T

======
ColinWright
Original source:

[http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/05/elon-musk-the-worlds-
raddest-m...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/05/elon-musk-the-worlds-raddest-
man.html)

